# Soft stool issue with my Labrador



## Texasmom5283 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have an almost 6 month old black Labrador. When we got him, he was on purina pro plan and we switched him too orijen large puppy. He is probably around 60-65 pounds so we have been feeding him 1.5 cups two times a day. A week and a half ago I bumped it up because he seemed hungry and looked like he was losing weight. I think it gave him diarrhea. He was up several times at night so I fed him ground beef and rice for 2 days and his poo looked great, the best I have ever seen it actually. It seems on orijen he will have a mixture of solid/pudding poo which I don't like. So I went back to 1.5 cups twice a day and he had diarrhea again last night. So I am looking for advice on what brand might be good to switch him too. I am wondering also if he should have been on the large puppy kind. I followed the serving size by weight. Also, should he be eating 3 times daily or can I continue with twice daily?


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Texasmom,

Maybe try Taste of the Wild (TOTW) - they have a good quality food (For a kibble). My first dog loved Blue Buffalo, but my second one got diarrhea from it, so it's really kind of trial and error with food. I know Acana sells these sample size bags for about 6 dollars, so you can try their food without committing to those 5lb bags. Also try adding some canned pumpkin (not the pie filling kind) and/or plain yogurt and it will help firm up his stools as well.

Sometimes overfeeding causes loose stools, but for a lab, 1.5 cups seems too little - not sure, but my maltipoo was 12 pounds, and he was given 1 cup a day at 6 months. I'm not an expert in portions, but I would ask a dog nutritionist how much he should be getting - but if he's losing weight, then it's likely not enough. You should be able to see a tucked tummy, clear waist line, and feel his ribs (tho it shouldn't be bony bony ribs). 

Hope this helps!


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rule of thumb that I've learned,not all dogs do well on the same food.What works for some may not work at all for you. Example my lab buck loves TOTW and is also doing great on 4Health Salmon and potato,but my lab doesn't do well on Canidae or Wellness. Just don't go switching foods to much all at once or you may end up with a mess.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Orijen is a very rich food. Acana is also a great food and is tolerated better by more dogs, IMO. Don't switch cold turkey - it will mess your pup up for sure!


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm a firm believer in feeding what works for the dog. Was he doing well on Pro plan? Or did you change because it wasn't working for him? 

Perhaps the Orijen is just too rich for him. Personally, I don't see anything wrong with Pro plan, IF it works for the dog. 

If not, I like Fromm as an alternative. But something in the 4 star line (I think potatoes) do not agree with my golden. Good product though and good price.

Also, at 6 months old, you could technically put him on an adult formula--or you could stay with puppy for a bit longer, if you would prefer--as long as he isn't growing too fast.


----------



## Texasmom5283 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. We went to the pet store and got him California natural. He is doing well so far. I am easing him onto it, 3/4 old food with 1/4 of the new. Then I will do half and half and so on. Hopefully that food is easier on his stomach!


----------

